# Extremely depressed about my weight [Big Rant]



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

For this story to make sense you have to understand a few things...

My appearance has always caused me a great deal of anxiety. Ever since I was a little girl... My weight was always on my mind. I used to think I was really unattractive. I'm not trying to seek attention here - I really thought I was utterly hideous... So naturally I strived to achieve some kind of 'perfection' with my body.

I think I took up most of my teens waxing, plucking, exfoliating, moisturising, worrying... But it was never enough, I said I wanted to get down to 50kg's, when I got there however, I still wasn't happy with how I looked.

At the time of being 50kg's (I now realise) it was not a healthy weight for me. I'm 5'4 btw. I look back at photo's of me and I can SEE I looked gaunt and unhealthy. I wasn't the model in the magazine, I was just the same... Only with no waist or shape what-so-ever. At the time I was doing 3+ hours of advanced yoga per day and living off full cream milk and seaweed crackers.

Maybe I had some kind of body dismorphic disorder? Even so, there is still a part of me that wants to get back where I was in those photo's. The other part of me knows that my power trip ended with 3 days without food... Then becoming very ill and having to lay in bed for over a week.

I'm going on a bit... But the point is I worked my butt off like hell to try and maintain some kind of perfection and stability in my life... Which was my weight.

*STORY MINUS THE BLUBBERING*

About 6 months ago I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism. At the time I was 60kgs. Had thought I'd gained weight from being lazy so joined a gym... To my surprise I became a full-on gym junkie. I even went for jogs afterwards! Believe it or not, I've never been "into" exercising.

It had been a month and I hadn't lost any weight... In fact I had actually PUT ON weight. I was devastated. Turns out this is only the beginning of an underactive thyroid.

I was put on a low dose of thyroxine... At this point apart from the weight gain I had a lot of symptoms... Thirsty all the time, feeling like an unmotivated sack of .... I seemed to have more hair on my body, I was having hot flashes, irregular periods, sweating profusely, I could go on...

So here I am now. I don't weigh 60kg's anymore. I _actually_ weigh *75 !!!* I am beyond depressed... And it's not only the weight gain. Before all this I was quite prone to stretch marks, and actually had a lot of them around the age of 11. Well right now my body is covered in fresh ones... On my butt, my boobs, my thighs (inside and out), knees, calves!, underarms, hips.

I want to crawl into a hole die. I am 18 and haven't had children, This shouldn't be happening to me??? WHY is this happening to me???

I cannot, mentally deal with this. I've been having to buy new clothes every few months or so... I can't really afford it - my boyfriend has been paying for them.

I want the nightmare to be over. People tell me "that's life" Well if this is as good as it gets....... You get the picture.

Call me self absorbed. Yeah, I know there's starving kids in Africa. The fact that I can't stop feeling bad about it, and everyone else is sick of hearing about it makes me feel even more guilt.

I have an appointment with an endocrinologist on the 14th of Feb, this is the closest appointment I could get. My GP has given up. She makes me feel like a loony woman, like I'm imagining feeling like bleep.

Stressing about how much it's going to cost. I had a government healthcare card but it expired and I'm too scared to go and get it renewed. I'm not even sure it would cover this kind of appointment anyway.

Rant over, at least here anyway.


----------



## Todd22 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm exercise is the better way to loss ur weight if u can exercise then u must adopt walk habit which is very good for health if u can do swimming is a very good tip......


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

I would do the following:

1. Get on a solid meal plan. Eat fruits, vegetables, some meat, and some fish. These will boost your mood. Junk food makes you tired, lazy, and clouds your mind, along with the fact that it is unhealthy for you and contributes to weight gain. Drink lots of water and some natural juices, such as Naked Juice. Very tasty, very healthy.

2. Go to the gym at least 3 times a week. Ask for recommendations for a personal trainer if you are new to working out. To shed pounds, I suggest doing lots of cardio work outs (running, biking, power walking, etc.). Swimming is a great way to tone your body and keep your muscles and joints feeling good.

3. In order to speed up weight loss, I recommend using an *FDA Approved* (critical that it is FDA Approved) weight loss supplement. A natural one that my sister used to help her lose weight is Phen375. This is an all natural supplement and is FDA approved. There are plenty of sites out there that can give you more information such as:

Phen375 Reviews

Most importantly, never, ever give up on your weight loss routine. My sister was working out every single day for about 6 months before she met her weight goal. If you need some one on one support, just PM me and I'd be happy to give you more advice to help you succeed! 

youngmoney


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I have hypothyroidism as well. Its makes it very hard to lose weight. You should definitely see an endocrinologist who may be able to better assess all your hormonal problems. A lot of people forget that there are actually diseases that can cause weight gain and if you are exercising and still not losing weight you may have a serious problem.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

You are not going to lose weight when you're hypothyroid - period. Attempting to go to the gym and to do even more exercise is a recipe for disaster.

My first recommendation would be to go to this site, and read about the proper medication to get from your GP:

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/

2nd: Seriously now stop exercising.

3rd: And if you want a serious albeit less conventional approach to healing low metabolic function/thyroid, I'm going to recommend this guys:

http://180degreehealth.com/2012/01/...ums-bruising-anemia-and-low-platelet-countitp

Yes he recommends over eating to counter hypothroid. And I know that's the weirdest piece of advice you think you'll ever hear - but it does work! I'm following his approach to combat my thyroid issues too, and it is definitely working. I would read some of his testimonials if you want some more piece of mind. Oh yeah, and all his advice is free of charge too!

*If you want some more advice about this approach feel free to pm me.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> You are not going to lose weight when you're hypothyroid - period. Attempting to go to the gym and to do even more exercise is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> My first recommendation would be to go to this site, and read about the proper medication to get from your GP:
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for the website recommendation. I've been doing some reading... It's just very hard adjusting to this kind of change... Especially at my age, I feel like an old lady!

Anyway, thanks again


----------

